# MIlan: niente ricorso al TAS. Si cerca accordo con Uefa.



## admin (19 Maggio 2019)

Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, 19 maggio, il Milan ha rinunciato al ricorso al TAS. Il club rossonero cerca un accordo con la Uefa per posticipare il pareggio di bilancio dopo il 2021, che passi il vaglio della camera giudicante, che non stravolga il FPF e che non irriti gli altri club. Difficile ma ci si prova. Il Milan vuole un accordo cumulativo: punire con un'unica sanzione più violazioni. 

Bisognerà capire quale sarà la sanzione che andrà bene al Milan. Bisognerà aspettare la fine della stagione anche se a posteriori sarebbe stato conveniente rinunciare all'Europa League lo scorso anno. *La Uefa potrebbe proporre la stessa offerta (rinuncia all'Europa) anche la prossima stagione*. *Ma per il club sarebbe inaccettabile in caso di Champions*.


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, 19 maggio, il Milan ha rinunciato al ricorso al TAS. Il club rossonero cerca un accordo con la Uefa per posticipare il pareggio di bilancio dopo il 2021, che passi il vaglio della camera giudicante, che non stravolga il FPF e che non irriti gli altri club. Difficile ma ci si prova. Il Milan vuole un accordo cumulativo: punire con un'unica sanzione più violazioni.
> 
> Bisognerà capire quale sarà la sanzione che andrà bene al Milan. Bisognerà aspettare la fine della stagione anche se a posteriori sarebbe stato conveniente rinunciare all'Europa League lo scorso anno. *La Uefa potrebbe proporre la stessa offerta (rinuncia all'Europa) anche la prossima stagione*. *Ma per il club sarebbe inaccettabile in caso di Champions*.



.


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, 19 maggio, il Milan ha rinunciato al ricorso al TAS. Il club rossonero cerca un accordo con la Uefa per posticipare il pareggio di bilancio dopo il 2021, che passi il vaglio della camera giudicante, che non stravolga il FPF e che non irriti gli altri club. Difficile ma ci si prova. Il Milan vuole un accordo cumulativo: punire con un'unica sanzione più violazioni.
> 
> Bisognerà capire quale sarà la sanzione che andrà bene al Milan. Bisognerà aspettare la fine della stagione anche se a posteriori sarebbe stato conveniente rinunciare all'Europa League lo scorso anno. *La Uefa potrebbe proporre la stessa offerta (rinuncia all'Europa) anche la prossima stagione*. *Ma per il club sarebbe inaccettabile in caso di Champions*.



.


----------



## Igniorante (19 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, 19 maggio, il Milan ha rinunciato al ricorso al TAS. Il club rossonero cerca un accordo con la Uefa per posticipare il pareggio di bilancio dopo il 2021, che passi il vaglio della camera giudicante, che non stravolga il FPF e che non irriti gli altri club. Difficile ma ci si prova. Il Milan vuole un accordo cumulativo: punire con un'unica sanzione più violazioni.
> 
> Bisognerà capire quale sarà la sanzione che andrà bene al Milan. Bisognerà aspettare la fine della stagione anche se a posteriori sarebbe stato conveniente rinunciare all'Europa League lo scorso anno. *La Uefa potrebbe proporre la stessa offerta (rinuncia all'Europa) anche la prossima stagione*. *Ma per il club sarebbe inaccettabile in caso di Champions*.



Meno male che questi rovesciavano Stati interi...


----------



## iceman. (19 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, 19 maggio, il Milan ha rinunciato al ricorso al TAS. Il club rossonero cerca un accordo con la Uefa per posticipare il pareggio di bilancio dopo il 2021, che passi il vaglio della camera giudicante, che non stravolga il FPF e che non irriti gli altri club. Difficile ma ci si prova. Il Milan vuole un accordo cumulativo: punire con un'unica sanzione più violazioni.
> 
> Bisognerà capire quale sarà la sanzione che andrà bene al Milan. Bisognerà aspettare la fine della stagione anche se a posteriori sarebbe stato conveniente rinunciare all'Europa League lo scorso anno. *La Uefa potrebbe proporre la stessa offerta (rinuncia all'Europa) anche la prossima stagione*. *Ma per il club sarebbe inaccettabile in caso di Champions*.



Li facciamo saltare per aria, illiot lo squaloooo""!!!"111"!!


----------



## Casnop (19 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, 19 maggio, il Milan ha rinunciato al ricorso al TAS. Il club rossonero cerca un accordo con la Uefa per posticipare il pareggio di bilancio dopo il 2021, che passi il vaglio della camera giudicante, che non stravolga il FPF e che non irriti gli altri club. Difficile ma ci si prova. Il Milan vuole un accordo cumulativo: punire con un'unica sanzione più violazioni.
> 
> Bisognerà capire quale sarà la sanzione che andrà bene al Milan. Bisognerà aspettare la fine della stagione anche se a posteriori sarebbe stato conveniente rinunciare all'Europa League lo scorso anno. *La Uefa potrebbe proporre la stessa offerta (rinuncia all'Europa) anche la prossima stagione*. *Ma per il club sarebbe inaccettabile in caso di Champions*.


Ecco, questa è una notizia. Certamente sarebbe difficile rinunciare ai ricchi premi della Champions League, meno a quelli, irrisori, della Europa League. La esclusione dalla Europa League significa poter fare mercato senza il vincolo, posto dall'art. 62, comma 4, del Regolamento FPF, edizione 2015, dei 100 milioni di euro di saldo negativo da player trading nella stagione di riferimento, e spingere la manetta del gas degli investimenti inerziali sulla squadra. Su queste basi, il sacrificio sportivo sarebbe sostenibile. Vediamo se si arriva a questo esito.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, 19 maggio, il Milan ha rinunciato al ricorso al TAS. Il club rossonero cerca un accordo con la Uefa per posticipare il pareggio di bilancio dopo il 2021, che passi il vaglio della camera giudicante, che non stravolga il FPF e che non irriti gli altri club. Difficile ma ci si prova. Il Milan vuole un accordo cumulativo: punire con un'unica sanzione più violazioni.
> 
> Bisognerà capire quale sarà la sanzione che andrà bene al Milan. Bisognerà aspettare la fine della stagione anche se a posteriori sarebbe stato conveniente rinunciare all'Europa League lo scorso anno. *La Uefa potrebbe proporre la stessa offerta (rinuncia all'Europa) anche la prossima stagione*. *Ma per il club sarebbe inaccettabile in caso di Champions*.



Ogni volta che leggo notizie su questa uefa e su come pretende di avere il controllo del sistema mi si accappona la pelle.
In teoria (solo in teoria ) il fpf nasce per evitare fallimenti e ridurre i debiti dei clubs , in pratica ha sempre l'ultima parola sulla gestione degli stessi e detta le uniche linee guida perseguibili.
Nel nostro caso poi è tutto cosi assurdo in quanto si indaga su passivi degli anni passati quando nel frattempo è cambiata la proprietà e sono pure stati saldati i debiti che ora ammontano a zero ( la juve quanti debiti ha???).
La nuova proprietà , dopo aver risanato i conti , non può investire come meglio ritiene per far crescere il club.
Tutto molto logico.
Bisogna fare economia solo come dicono loro.


----------



## Casnop (19 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che leggo notizie su questa uefa e su come pretende di avere il controllo del sistema mi si accappona la pelle.
> In teoria (solo in teoria ) il fpf nasce per evitare fallimenti e ridurre i debiti dei clubs , in pratica ha sempre l'ultima parola sulla gestione degli stessi e detta le uniche linee guida perseguibili.
> Nel nostro caso poi è tutto cosi assurdo in quanto si indaga su passivi degli anni passati quando nel frattempo è cambiata la proprietà e sono pure stati saldati i debiti che ora ammontano a zero ( la juve quanti debiti ha???).
> La nuova proprietà , dopo aver risanato i conti , non può investire come meglio ritiene per far crescere il club.
> ...


È così, Profeta, ed allora l'unico modo per investire è mercanteggiare sui diritti sportivi per guadagnarsi lo spazio temporale, una stagione, tre sessioni di mercato, per poter fare gli investimenti che servono per far crescere la squadra. Certo, occorre poi lavorare per espandere i ricavi, perché sono poi essi che consentono di giustificare i costi di produzione in aumento da quelle sessioni di mercato. Una strategia, quella di Elliott, se confermata, che, nelle tristi condizioni date, e da te descritte, appare ragionevole.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Maggio 2019)

Sarebbe ottimo.

Se ci si soffermasse ad analizzare il testo e non partire subito a testa bassa a criticare.

Farsi escludere dall'EL sarebbe una manna dal cielo, cosa che auspico da mesi, e permetterebbe investimenti maggiori.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, 19 maggio, il Milan ha rinunciato al ricorso al TAS. Il club rossonero cerca un accordo con la Uefa per posticipare il pareggio di bilancio dopo il 2021, che passi il vaglio della camera giudicante, che non stravolga il FPF e che non irriti gli altri club. Difficile ma ci si prova. Il Milan vuole un accordo cumulativo: punire con un'unica sanzione più violazioni.
> 
> Bisognerà capire quale sarà la sanzione che andrà bene al Milan. Bisognerà aspettare la fine della stagione anche se a posteriori sarebbe stato conveniente rinunciare all'Europa League lo scorso anno. *La Uefa potrebbe proporre la stessa offerta (rinuncia all'Europa) anche la prossima stagione*. *Ma per il club sarebbe inaccettabile in caso di Champions*.



Non si puó prescindere da un piano concordato con la uefa.
E basta con sta storia che la Uefa é cattiva. Il Milan negli ultimi 3 bilanci ha un passivo di quasi 280 milioni, probabilmente piú di tutte le top 50 europee messe insieme. Essere puniti é inevitabile.
Come é inevitabile un percorso di razionalizzazione dei costi che per la nostra squadra sono assurdi (il Milan costa una volta e mezzo il Napoli...).

Andare allo scontro é insensato. Bisogna concordare.


----------



## luigi61 (19 Maggio 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> È così, Profeta, ed allora l'unico modo per investire è mercanteggiare sui diritti sportivi per guadagnarsi lo spazio temporale, una stagione, tre sessioni di mercato, per poter fare gli investimenti che servono per far crescere la squadra. Certo, occorre poi lavorare per espandere i ricavi, perché sono poi essi che consentono di giustificare i costi di produzione in aumento da quelle sessioni di mercato. Una strategia, quella di Elliott, se confermata, che, nelle tristi condizioni date, e da te descritte, appare ragionevole.



Questo in caso di piazzamento oltre il 4 posto; se invece per disgrazia dovessimo entrasse in champion quale dovrebbe essere la strategia?


----------



## vannu994 (19 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, 19 maggio, il Milan ha rinunciato al ricorso al TAS. Il club rossonero cerca un accordo con la Uefa per posticipare il pareggio di bilancio dopo il 2021, che passi il vaglio della camera giudicante, che non stravolga il FPF e che non irriti gli altri club. Difficile ma ci si prova. Il Milan vuole un accordo cumulativo: punire con un'unica sanzione più violazioni.
> 
> Bisognerà capire quale sarà la sanzione che andrà bene al Milan. Bisognerà aspettare la fine della stagione anche se a posteriori sarebbe stato conveniente rinunciare all'Europa League lo scorso anno. *La Uefa potrebbe proporre la stessa offerta (rinuncia all'Europa) anche la prossima stagione*. *Ma per il club sarebbe inaccettabile in caso di Champions*.


Beh se andiamo in Europa League per me si può anche rinunciare, tanto se poi dobbiamo uscire con il Betis meglio risparmiarsele certe figure...


----------



## vannu994 (19 Maggio 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Questo in caso di piazzamento oltre il 4 posto; se invece per disgrazia dovessimo entrasse in champion quale dovrebbe essere la strategia?




Lì la strategia sarebbe rimanere in champions il più possibile, anche negli anni a venire, vorrebbe dire più Sponsor, più appeal, più soldi quindi. Forse l'unico modo per non restare impantanati in questa situazione.


----------



## Casnop (19 Maggio 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sarebbe ottimo.
> 
> Se ci si soffermasse ad analizzare il testo e non partire subito a testa bassa a criticare.
> 
> Farsi escludere dall'EL sarebbe una manna dal cielo, cosa che auspico da mesi, e permetterebbe investimenti maggiori.


È così. Paradossalmente, la mancata qualificazione alla Champions League, una disgrazia per i tifosi, non dispiacerebbe troppo a Londra. Diciamolo chiaro, oggi non abbiamo una squadra adeguata a fare una Champions League all'altezza della nostra storia. Meglio allora saltare un giro europeo, sottrarsi alla rigida regola del saldo contabile del calciomercato, per avere più spazio per fare quest'ultimo, e lavorare sui ricavi per poter almeno osservare la regola del deficit aggregato triennale, che permane anche in caso di mancata partecipazione alle competizioni Uefa. Fare una squadra più forte, centrare l'obiettivo minimo della Champions League, e ripresentarsi nella vera Europa, la 'nostra' Europa, nelle condizioni di massima competitività possibile, per giocarcela come merita di farlo il Milan. Non sarà vero quello che leggiamo, ma stavolta francamente ci speriamo.


----------



## Casnop (19 Maggio 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Questo in caso di piazzamento oltre il 4 posto; se invece per disgrazia dovessimo entrasse in champion quale dovrebbe essere la strategia?


Cercheranno comunque un accordo per non prendere la sanzione della esclusione dalle Coppe, e non perdere i ricchi premi della Champions League. Un accordo tosto, e pieno di limiti. Elliott, lo leggiamo, vuole il break even point dopo il 2021, con un accordo per rimanere dentro, ciò sarebbe più difficile. La Uefa vuole la soddisfazione politica del recupero della sua potestà punitiva, umiliata dalla botta del Tas dello scorso luglio inferta dal Milan, e da quella che il Milan ha promesso nel nuovo ricorso al Tas, ed alle viste dell'attacco prevedibile che le porterà ora il Manchester City. In cambio della nostra accettazione di una squalifica, potrebbe allora concedere qualcosa. Un mercato dei diritti sportivi che certifica il fallimento di questo sistema, ma tant'è, si fa la guerra sul campo di battaglia che è dato dalla realtà delle cose. Vedremo.


----------



## Cantastorie (19 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, 19 maggio, il Milan ha rinunciato al ricorso al TAS. Il club rossonero cerca un accordo con la Uefa per posticipare il pareggio di bilancio dopo il 2021, che passi il vaglio della camera giudicante, che non stravolga il FPF e che non irriti gli altri club. Difficile ma ci si prova. Il Milan vuole un accordo cumulativo: punire con un'unica sanzione più violazioni.
> 
> Bisognerà capire quale sarà la sanzione che andrà bene al Milan. Bisognerà aspettare la fine della stagione anche se a posteriori sarebbe stato conveniente rinunciare all'Europa League lo scorso anno. *La Uefa potrebbe proporre la stessa offerta (rinuncia all'Europa) anche la prossima stagione*. *Ma per il club sarebbe inaccettabile in caso di Champions*.


 Non è farina del mio sacco... Ma concordo con quanto segue. esce l'aggiornamento delle udienze del Tas, non c'è il milan fino al 2 luglio ed ecco che qualcuno fa uscire un articolo con anche i possibili termini dell'accordo.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, 19 maggio, il Milan ha rinunciato al ricorso al TAS. Il club rossonero cerca un accordo con la Uefa per posticipare il pareggio di bilancio dopo il 2021, che passi il vaglio della camera giudicante, che non stravolga il FPF e che non irriti gli altri club. Difficile ma ci si prova. Il Milan vuole un accordo cumulativo: punire con un'unica sanzione più violazioni.
> 
> Bisognerà capire quale sarà la sanzione che andrà bene al Milan. Bisognerà aspettare la fine della stagione anche se a posteriori sarebbe stato conveniente rinunciare all'Europa League lo scorso anno. *La Uefa potrebbe proporre la stessa offerta (rinuncia all'Europa) anche la prossima stagione*. *Ma per il club sarebbe inaccettabile in caso di Champions*.



Se non ci hanno squalificato l'anno scorso è difficile lo facciano il prossimo.
Avremo tanti contratti in scadenza, i costi diminuiranno soprattutto se come sembra investiremo in giocatori giovani.
Vediamo prima di tutto come finiamo la stagione.


----------



## Aron (19 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, 19 maggio, il Milan ha rinunciato al ricorso al TAS. Il club rossonero cerca un accordo con la Uefa per posticipare il pareggio di bilancio dopo il 2021, che passi il vaglio della camera giudicante, che non stravolga il FPF e che non irriti gli altri club. Difficile ma ci si prova. Il Milan vuole un accordo cumulativo: punire con un'unica sanzione più violazioni.
> 
> Bisognerà capire quale sarà la sanzione che andrà bene al Milan. Bisognerà aspettare la fine della stagione anche se a posteriori sarebbe stato conveniente rinunciare all'Europa League lo scorso anno. *La Uefa potrebbe proporre la stessa offerta (rinuncia all'Europa) anche la prossima stagione*. *Ma per il club sarebbe inaccettabile in caso di Champions*.




Aspettiamo notizie concrete prima di deprimerci o esaltarci. Anche perché quello che stabiliranno UEFA ed eventualmente Tas avranno effetti parziali ma non totali su quelle che sono le reali intenzioni della proprietà.


----------



## Paolino (19 Maggio 2019)

Quindi la partecipazione strappata in EL l'anno scorso è stata solo un danno?


----------



## medjai (19 Maggio 2019)

Paolino ha scritto:


> Quindi la partecipazione strappata in EL l'anno scorso è stata solo un danno?



Visto come ci è andata, si. Per uscire ai gironi, meglio non andarci e ritardare il punimento per altri anni.


----------



## AllanX (19 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che leggo notizie su questa uefa e su come pretende di avere il controllo del sistema mi si accappona la pelle.
> In teoria (solo in teoria ) il fpf nasce per evitare fallimenti e ridurre i debiti dei clubs , in pratica ha sempre l'ultima parola sulla gestione degli stessi e detta le uniche linee guida perseguibili.
> Nel nostro caso poi è tutto cosi assurdo in quanto si indaga su passivi degli anni passati quando nel frattempo è cambiata la proprietà e sono pure stati saldati i debiti che ora ammontano a zero ( la juve quanti debiti ha???).
> La nuova proprietà , dopo aver risanato i conti , non può investire come meglio ritiene per far crescere il club.
> ...


Non mi stancherò mai di ricordare che se avessero evitato di fare i pirla con Mr. Lì e avessero fornito le garanzie richieste oggi saremmo sotto VA. Per me le sanzioni del FPF se le sono cercate, quindi non biasimo la UEFA e non accetto assolutamente il FPF come scusa per non investire. Chi é causa del suo mal...


----------



## Ivan lancini (19 Maggio 2019)

Troppa ignoranza nei commenti!!
Giustamente bisogna rispettare le regole elliot e una Potenza e ci riporterà in alto forza milan!!!!


----------



## Goro (19 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, 19 maggio, il Milan ha rinunciato al ricorso al TAS. Il club rossonero cerca un accordo con la Uefa per posticipare il pareggio di bilancio dopo il 2021, che passi il vaglio della camera giudicante, che non stravolga il FPF e che non irriti gli altri club. Difficile ma ci si prova. Il Milan vuole un accordo cumulativo: punire con un'unica sanzione più violazioni.
> 
> Bisognerà capire quale sarà la sanzione che andrà bene al Milan. Bisognerà aspettare la fine della stagione anche se a posteriori sarebbe stato conveniente rinunciare all'Europa League lo scorso anno. *La Uefa potrebbe proporre la stessa offerta (rinuncia all'Europa) anche la prossima stagione*. *Ma per il club sarebbe inaccettabile in caso di Champions*.



Si continuano a fare errori per rimediare ad altri errori... spero che prima o poi si metta un punto fermo da cui ripartire serenamente


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Maggio 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sarebbe ottimo.
> 
> Se ci si soffermasse ad analizzare il testo e non partire subito a testa bassa a criticare.
> 
> Farsi escludere dall'EL sarebbe una manna dal cielo, cosa che auspico da mesi, e permetterebbe investimenti maggiori.



perchè?

non è che ti escludono e amici come prima... poi c'è il triennio successivo, poi quello successivo ancora... se non tiri su i ricavi sei escluso tutti gli anni..


----------



## Casnop (19 Maggio 2019)

Paolino ha scritto:


> Quindi la partecipazione strappata in EL l'anno scorso è stata solo un danno?


Dal punto di vista strategico, l'aver ottenuto quella pronuncia dal Tas è stato certamente un fatto positivo, utile, perché è servito a far capire alla Uefa che, fuori dalla giurisdizione domestica, il Fair Play Finanziario presenta vuoti di legalità che le curie non di parte stanno cominciando ad evidenziare. Non si può dire che a Nyon abbiano le stesse certezze normative che avevano un anno fa. Il loro timore è che l'edificio del FPF, e la stessa autorità politica della Federazione, possano essere picconate da una serie di decisioni che delegittimino tutto il sistema, e ciò in un momento in cui la Federazione è stretta nella morsa dei grandi clubs, che premono sul progetto della Superlega, minacciandone di farne una propria, ed il resto del movimento calcistico europeo, che vota gli organi elettivi federali, che invece vi si oppone. Se è vero ciò che leggiamo, che cioè la Uefa starebbe trattando con il nostro club, ciò può ascriversi anche al mutato clima politico indotto da quegli eventi.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (19 Maggio 2019)

Evidentemente si saranno fatti i loro calcoli.
Parto dal presupposto che chi se ne occupa sia un tantino più competente rispetto alla gente di internet.
Ma giusto un tantino


----------



## ibracadabra9 (19 Maggio 2019)

Comunque se non si torna in champions i ricavi non aumenteranno mai


----------



## Pitermilanista (19 Maggio 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> È così. Paradossalmente, la mancata qualificazione alla Champions League, una disgrazia per i tifosi, non dispiacerebbe troppo a Londra. Diciamolo chiaro, oggi non abbiamo una squadra adeguata a fare una Champions League all'altezza della nostra storia. Meglio allora saltare un giro europeo, sottrarsi alla rigida regola del saldo contabile del calciomercato, per avere più spazio per fare quest'ultimo, e lavorare sui ricavi per poter almeno osservare la regola del deficit aggregato triennale, che permane anche in caso di mancata partecipazione alle competizioni Uefa. Fare una squadra più forte, centrare l'obiettivo minimo della Champions League, e ripresentarsi nella vera Europa, la 'nostra' Europa, nelle condizioni di massima competitività possibile, per giocarcela come merita di farlo il Milan. Non sarà vero quello che leggiamo, ma stavolta francamente ci speriamo.



Come no, ovviamente sorvoliamo sulla macchia vergognosa ed indelebile di una squalifica europea. In fondo cosa sarà mai, siamo andati in B per illecito e fuori dall'Europa per i lampioni di Marsiglia, roba per cui ci prendono in giro ancora oggi, una vergogna in più non farà gran differenza...

Arrivare a sperare di essere svergognati davanti al mondo, questo è l'ennesimo regalo del Dottor Belluccone. Per sempre sia maledetto, figlio del Demonio!


----------



## Milanlove (19 Maggio 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sarebbe ottimo.
> 
> Se ci si soffermasse ad analizzare il testo e non partire subito a testa bassa a criticare.
> 
> Farsi escludere dall'EL sarebbe una manna dal cielo, cosa che auspico da mesi, e permetterebbe investimenti maggiori.



sì, ma prima o poi si dovrà rientrare dagli investimenti fatti. Quando e come rientreremo dal passivo lasciato da galliani? Quando da quello lasciato da fassone e mirabelli? Quando da quello che sta creando Leonardo? 
E' veramente ridicolo continuare a posticipare un problema che prima o poi arriverà e più lo si posticipa più sarà complicato risolverlo.
Continuiamo a spendere più di quanto dovremmo per le regole del ffp, quindi che senso ha continuare a farlo peggiorando di anno in anno la situazione?
Mettiamoci il cuore in pace, tiriamo una linea e ricominciamo una volta per tutte da capo. Si vende e poi si compra e nel frattempo si prova ad aumentare un po' le sponsorizzazioni.
Continuare a trascinarci implorando l'UEFA di rimettere tutto a posto "...l'anno prossimo" oltre a essere sbagliato in termini di programmazione economica, pure a livello di immagine non è minimamente dignitoso. Stiamo facendo la figura dei pezzenti in Europa da due anni ormai. Basta.
Bisogna trovare i giocatori giusti a prezzi bassi, bisogna saper vendere. Bisogna lavorare.


----------



## Davide L (19 Maggio 2019)

Dell'Europa League io farei a meno, è una competizione inutile, che frutta molto poco ai Club e ti ammazza i giocatori.
Nel periodo nero tra novembre e dicembre abbiamo avuto 12 infortuni per colpa dell'Europa League e siamo arrivati a giocare con Zapata e Abate centrali di difesa e Calabria a centrocampo.
Indubbiamente se centrassimo la Champions League il Milan riceverebbe 50 milioni immediati e potrebbe migliorare gli introiti degli sponsor grazie alla vetrina della Champions, inoltre prenderebbe qualcosina in più dai diritti tv della prossima stagione, pertanto si arriverebbe a scollinare i famosi 300 milioni, la quota minima per chi vuole galleggiare in sicurezza a certi livelli.
Poi se i dirigenti saranno abili si tirerà fuori un bel tesoretto dagli esuberi e gia nella prossima stagione non si chiuderebbe più con un -80 milioni, il che sarebbe un bel passo in avanti.
Senza Champions siamo sempre qui.
L'esclusione dalla Coppa sarebbe una sanzione definitiva che chiuderebbe la pratica e ci permetterebbe di rifondare con giudizio facendo un colpo di spugna di tutti i problemi. Inoltre senza coppa avremmo meno impegni e potremmo fare come l'Inter lo scorso anno o l'Atalanta quest'anno.
Forse venderemo Donnarumma ma ormai non mi strappo più i capelli.
Se non centriamo la Champions bisogna chiudere la faccenda FFP e ricostruire, ma stavolta con un progetto vero.


----------



## wildfrank (19 Maggio 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Ecco, questa è una notizia. Certamente sarebbe difficile rinunciare ai ricchi premi della Champions League, meno a quelli, irrisori, della Europa League. La esclusione dalla Europa League significa poter fare mercato senza il vincolo, posto dall'art. 62, comma 4, del Regolamento FPF, edizione 2015, dei 100 milioni di euro di saldo negativo da player trading nella stagione di riferimento, e spingere la manetta del gas degli investimenti inerziali sulla squadra. Su queste basi, il sacrificio sportivo sarebbe sostenibile. Vediamo se si arriva a questo esito.



Se ho ben inteso, concordo sul fatto che se non ci dovesse qualificare per la CL, molto meglio rinunciare a EL e fiondarsi sul mercato, per uscire da uno stallo che dura da troppo tempo ormai.


----------



## Casnop (19 Maggio 2019)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Se ho ben inteso, concordo sul fatto che se non ci dovesse qualificare per la CL, molto meglio rinunciare a EL e fiondarsi sul mercato, per uscire da uno stallo che dura da troppo tempo ormai.


Non sappiamo, Frank, se sarà questa la strategia del club (commentiamo solo una indiscrezione di stampa), né se sia la migliore in assoluto, sappiamo solo che è un modo razionale di uscire dal pantano in cui ci troviamo, una volta per tutte, senza strascichi infiniti, per restituire certezze a chi investe. Altrimenti, la Europa League, a cui sarebbe vergognoso non partecipare ora, diventerebbe la competizione di elezione del nostro club, perché commisurata alle nostre effettive possibilità, in assenza di investimenti e con i rigidi vincoli di bilancio a cui saremmo in ogni caso costretti. Osare, per non morire.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (19 Maggio 2019)

Scusate, ma di quale ricorso al TAS si parla? Di quello contro la sanzione sostitutiva all'esclusione dalle coppe (ovvero break-even entro il 2021+multa di 12 mln+rosa ridotta di due elementi nelle coppe), oppure di quello che erano pronti a fare contro le sanzioni che ci avrebbero inflitto per l'anno di Falsone&Miraballe? Perchè io qui ho letto una moltitudine di volte che il primo ricorso era già stato assolutamente depositato, si aspettava solo che il TAS lo discutesse!


----------



## Casnop (19 Maggio 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Scusate, ma di quale ricorso al TAS si parla? Di quello contro la sanzione sostitutiva all'esclusione dalle coppe (ovvero break-even entro il 2021+multa di 12 mln+rosa ridotta di due elementi nelle coppe), oppure di quello che erano pronti a fare contro le sanzioni che ci avrebbero inflitto per l'anno di Falsone&Miraballe? Perchè io qui ho letto una moltitudine di volte che il primo ricorso era già stato assolutamente depositato, si aspettava solo che il TAS lo discutesse!


L'articolo parla di accordo tombale, a chiudere tutti i contenziosi esistenti.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (19 Maggio 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> L'articolo parla di accordo tombale, a chiudere tutti i contenziosi esistenti.



Quindi non era vero niente che avevamo fatto ricorso al TAS....assurdo. Cioè, addirittura in parecchi erano felici perchè già sicuri che avremmo vinto anche questo ricorso, dozzine di pagine a disquisire sulle possibilità di reali di vincerlo o meno, ecc e mò viene fuori che il ricorso in effetti non è mai stato depositato? Ogni tanto mi sembra di vivere in un cartone animato, o alla meglio in un film di Woody Allen...


----------



## Casnop (19 Maggio 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Quindi non era vero niente che avevamo fatto ricorso al TAS....assurdo. Cioè, addirittura in parecchi erano felici perchè già sicuri che avremmo vinto anche questo ricorso, dozzine di pagine a disquisire sulle possibilità di reali di vincerlo o meno, ecc e mò viene fuori che il ricorso in effetti non è mai stato depositato? Ogni tanto mi sembra di vivere in un cartone animato, o alla meglio in un film di Woody Allen...


Il ricorso al TAS-CAS di Losanna, avverso il provvedimento del CFCB di dicembre, è stato depositato, ma l'udienza di discussione non amcora fissata, almeno secondo il ruolo di udienza sino al 2 luglio prossimo. Vi è poi il deferimento del club per le contestate violazioni del FPF quanto all'esercizio 2017-2018, con l'attesa decisione del CFCB. Il presunto accordo, che preveda una unica sanzione, concernerebbe appunto la transazione con rinuncia all'azione relativa a questi due procedimenti.


----------



## Ema2000 (19 Maggio 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Il ricorso al TAS-CAS di Losanna, avverso il provvedimento del CFCB di dicembre, è stato depositato, ma l'udienza di discussione non amcora fissata, almeno secondo il ruolo di udienza sino al 2 luglio prossimo. Vi è poi il deferimento del club per le contestate violazioni del FPF quanto all'esercizio 2017-2018, con l'attesa decisione del CFCB. Il presunto accordo, che preveda una unica sanzione, concernerebbe appunto la transazione con rinuncia all'azione relativa a questi due procedimenti.



C'è un aspetto che non ho ben capito del Far Play,
cioè da quel che mi risulta è vero che il Milan negli ultimi anni ha sempre avuto bilanci passivi,
ma contemporaneamente mi pare che non sia particolarmente indebitato,
non dovrebbe prevalere questo principio, cioè che la società dia comunque garanzie economiche e non corra rischi di fallimento?


----------



## Jazzy R&B (19 Maggio 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Il ricorso al TAS-CAS di Losanna, avverso il provvedimento del CFCB di dicembre, è stato depositato, ma l'udienza di discussione non amcora fissata, almeno secondo il ruolo di udienza sino al 2 luglio prossimo. Vi è poi il deferimento del club per le contestate violazioni del FPF quanto all'esercizio 2017-2018, con l'attesa decisione del CFCB. Il presunto accordo, che preveda una unica sanzione, concernerebbe appunto la transazione con rinuncia all'azione relativa a questi due procedimenti.



Ecco, ma ti chiedo: secondo te com'è possibile che un ricorso presentato in dicembre non sia ancora non solo stato discusso, ma manco ancora calendarizzato dopo 7 mesi????Sapendo oltretutto che l'oggetto del ricorso andrebbe ad influire in modo pesante sul prossimo mercato, quando si sarebbero espressi questi qui di Losanna, al 10 di agosto?Mi rifiuto di credere che sia stato il Milan a depositare il ricorso chiedendo però nello stesso momento di non prenderlo in considerazione, di lasciarlo li in un cassetto ad ingiallire, perchè sarebbe ridicolo. Cioè, se non troviamo l'accordo con l'UEFA e proseguiamo la via del TAS, quand'è che sapremmo qualcosa?A mercato finito o quasi?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> perchè?
> 
> non è che ti escludono e amici come prima... poi c'è il triennio successivo, poi quello successivo ancora... se non tiri su i ricavi sei escluso tutti gli anni..



Bisogna anche dare tempo alla nuova società di mettere in atto bene le sue linee guida, mi fido


----------



## fra29 (19 Maggio 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sarebbe ottimo.
> 
> Se ci si soffermasse ad analizzare il testo e non partire subito a testa bassa a criticare.
> 
> Farsi escludere dall'EL sarebbe una manna dal cielo, cosa che auspico da mesi, e permetterebbe investimenti maggiori.



Falso, questa sessione è relative spese saranno poi vagliate e valutate nel successivo triennio del FPF


----------

